# A couple to scratch build



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Atlantic Coast Line's "Whopper Hopper" has been donated to the North Carolina Transportation Museum by the City of Rocky Mount, NC Gov. Offices. 

The car was built in 1964 by Pullman Standard and was the largest car of its type in the world at the time. The ACL 500000 was the only one produced.
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

3-wheeled handcar designed to be operated by a single person, widely known in North America as a Velocipede.
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Reference material for the weatherers.
.


----------

